# Pics of your goldens at 4-5 months?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe at four months.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Post a picture of your sweet pup. Are you questioning his size?


----------



## Juliacat (Oct 8, 2015)

His size and proportion, yes. I'm too much of a newbie to know what's normal.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

This is my puppy at just over 4 months of age.









Bear in mind when comparing your puppy's growth to others that goldens do come in different sizes and have different growth rates.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

The first photo is of Rosie (a field retriever) at 4 months of age, which can be a rather gangly stage and there is just a little feathering evident. The second photo is at 5 months of age when she still liked to snuggle up in her "baby bed" and I think she looks quite different!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Max @ 4 months


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Macca said:


> The first photo is of Rosie (a field retriever) at 4 months of age, which can be a rather gangly stage and there is just a little feathering evident. The second photos is at 5 months of age when she still liked to snuggle up in her "baby bed" and I think she looks quite different!
> View attachment 718825
> 
> 
> View attachment 718833


Macca, was Rosie an Ambertrail pup?


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Alphadude, no she wasn't an Ambertrail pup, I bought her in WI, but she sure bears a resemblance to your Max at that age. I think the field goldens really have a leggy look at that 4-5 month age, and in spite of her voracious appetite then, I think some people thought I wasn't feeding her enough!

As a side note, she does like the smaller Aerobie Sprint rings, which I learned about several years ago here after you once mentioned them in a post about Ax, thank you for that! I started out with the larger size, but she'd sometimes get them caught on her feet as she was returning them to me. She has none of the talent that your wonder dog Ax did, but just enough that it warms my heart every time she comes bounding back to me with one of them in her mouth! And she loves retrieving them in the snow. And she does much better with them than with a standard Frisbee.


----------



## TexasGold (Aug 29, 2016)

This is our Dakota at 4 months. She is starting to get her feathers.


----------



## TexasGold (Aug 29, 2016)

"His size and proportion, yes. I'm too much of a newbie to know what's normal."

Juliacat - He is gorgeous!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Macca said:


> Alphadude, no she wasn't an Ambertrail pup, I bought her in WI, but she sure bears a resemblance to your Max at that age. I think the field goldens really have a leggy look at that 4-5 month age, and in spite of her voracious appetite then, I think some people thought I wasn't feeding her enough!
> 
> As a side note, she does like the smaller Aerobie Sprint rings, which I learned about several years ago here after you once mentioned them in a post about Ax, thank you for that! I started out with the larger size, but she'd sometimes get them caught on her feet as she was returning them to me. She has none of the talent that your wonder dog Ax did, but just enough that it warms my heart every time she comes bounding back to me with one of them in her mouth! And she loves retrieving them in the snow. And she does much better with them than with a standard Frisbee.[/]
> 
> ...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of Max at 5 months of age.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Pippin at four and five months.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are my two at the age of 5 months.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Juliacat your pup is adorable.  As you can see from all the pictures there is a wide range of how they look at about 5 months.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's Honey at 4 months.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's Sadie at 4 months - some feathering, little puppy waves on her back. Her ear is flipped back weird in this photo.


----------



## RND (Jan 7, 2017)

*Dusty*

Here is Dusty at 4 and 5 months.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster at 4 months. He weighed about 23 lbs.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer at 4 months and 5 months.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Finley at four and five months


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I miss having a puppy........


----------



## Adijay (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is Simba at week 14


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Here is Dory at 4 & 5 months old


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

*Jupiter at 4 & 5 months*

Jupiter at 16 weeks and 20 weeks.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Glimmer at 4 months (first 2) and 5 months (second pair). Like this thread, it made me look back at pictures


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

It's funny looking back at our dogs at this age. This is that lanky stage and they look so funny.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Winx in our backyard a week shy of 4 months.










Winx at GRCA Nationals in 2015. This is a few weeks after the first one was taken.










Don't compare her size though. She was small for her age.


----------



## Goldens Rock (Apr 11, 2013)

This is Sophie at about 5 months. She is about 29 lbs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Oh I miss having a puppy........


That was exactly my thought looking through this thread!! Such a good excuse to go back and pull some puppy pictures! 

So here is Shala at 4 months, and two of her at 5 months...


----------



## Juliacat (Oct 8, 2015)

They are ALL so cute!!!!


----------



## geichel (Jan 5, 2017)

*Tenaya at 5.5 months*

Tenaya is nearly 50 pounds at 5.5 months of age. His dad was large but not heavy.


----------



## Dex (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice!

My pup (Frosty) is a 3 days over 5 months, and 49 lbs


----------

